# Adding a plywood table top



## Richard210363 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm not a joiner but my friend and I recently built this out of a left over Ikea Varde kitchen cabinet.










It's my kitchen table/trolley and very useful it is.

However it's a bit small for multiple people so I want to fit a larger temporary top when people are round.

I have 4 squares of plywood left over from the kitchen rebuild that together will be large enough. 









There is a slot built into the kitchen to take these squares for storage.









As you can see they just fit into the gap (that may be a design flaw) so I can't have hinges that are not flush to the surface or recessed.

My question is; what is a good way to attach these squares so they form one large sheet I can place on top of the kitchen table/trolley?

I've tried Sewing Machine hinges but they require a recess that goes through the sheet and is visible from the top.
I've considered long metal rods drilled into the edges or bunk bed supports but I don't really know which might work.

Criteria are:
Any hardware must be flush or recessed. At least I think so, you may know better.
I have standard home power tools
For preference the top of the sheet is continuous without holes. 
The sheets are 1.5cm which is a little under half an inch

Thanks for looking

Richard210363


----------



## PaulMaurer (Feb 22, 2014)

Not in 1/2 Plywood. Even 3/4 would be a challenge to achieve the criteria that you are asking.
Table or chest latches recessed in a mortise come to mind. Also offset pin holes in a stirrup joint.


----------



## Richard210363 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.
With my level of knowledge it's just as useful to know what isn't possible before I waste too much time.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Yep. Barrel hinges would work in 3/4" but 1/2" is tough.


----------

